# Homemade Graphite Mold



## lazersteve (Sep 5, 2007)

All,

Today I made my own graphite mold out of a scrap piece of hard graphite. I used my dremel tool to route the graphite out in a 1 troy ounce trough. Here's my first pour using the homemade mold:







I plan on changing my mold shape to a wedge to accommodate multiple sized ingots.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 5, 2007)

Steve,
That is cool, I thought of trying that myself,
but I bought an ounce mold that I havent used
yet. I have some graphite to try it myself, do 
you think a round mold would work? Or a pyramid?
I always see the normal ingot size ones for sale.
Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 5, 2007)

Jim,

I figure if you use a inverted pyramind shape with a flat top the bar will seek it's own level when poured and the mold can be over sized without causing any real problems. The biggest problem I've found with the flat ones is that the gold won't always seek a flat level and the mold never fills evenly. Part of the reason for this is the graphite rapdily cools the gold preventing it from filling the mold and self leveling.

I'll post photos of my finished mold.

Steve


----------



## dwt9999 (Sep 5, 2007)

Many moons ago, I saw a link to a site that showed how to make 22k gold. 

He used a pressed charcoal mold/melting dish.

My question: would it be possible to do a melt of gold powder in a charcoal mold? Or is that something you do with solid gold?

I am hoping to get to melt soon and was curious.

Lew


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 6, 2007)

Be careful with the graphite dust when making the mold. I have heard that it is not good to take into the lungs. Be well masked.


----------

